# Avoid pay early termination fee on my directv contract



## torcator (Nov 27, 2013)

First of all I'm new at this forum so I'm not sure if this is the correct location for this thread, if not I would ask to a moderator to move it.

So, here is the situation... I'm a directv fan. I have the service since early 2009 and I was really happy with the programing and the technology....
I recently updated to the Genie and that product is really cool.
For working reasons I have to move to a new building, and here the association have an agreement with comcast, so they do not allow any other company on the building.
They claim that, since is this a building in front of the beach and has a lot of wind there is a security issue to place the dish on the wall of the building.
Also they don't allow to put it on the roof.
So I have no other option than follow that rules. I'm renting so I can't go and fight the association even if know that the FCC regulation are on my favor.

Even if this is not my fault Directv wants to charge me $400 early cancelation fee, I don't think is fare so do you think is there any way to avoid paying this fee?

thanks in advance....


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you have a balcony? Your association cannot prevent you, though exclusive agreements, from using DirecTV if you have an area that is completely under your control that is suitable for installing the dish.

If you're facing the wrong direction or otherwise truly cannot install the dish, I have heard of DirecTV waiving the ETF if you move and your location cannot support DirecTV service. Only way to know for sure is to call them, though, because it's probably one of those things that is hit or miss.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I would invite DIRECTV to install their service.

If they cannot, I'd guess they would have no choice but to let you go.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> I would invite DIRECTV to install their service.
> 
> If they cannot, I'd guess they would have no choice but to let you go.


Good plan. It may be the only way to avoid the ETF-or you get it installed, a win either way. 
And, good luck!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

This link is to teh FCC regulations:

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/over-air-reception-devices-rule

No. They cannot deny you installing a satellite dish, either on a balcony or even the roof.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

nmetro said:


> This link is to teh FCC regulations:
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/over-air-reception-devices-rule
> 
> No. They cannot deny you installing a satellite dish, either on a balcony or even the roof.


They can deny installation on the roof, if it's not an exclusive-use area.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

call movers connection. set up an appointment. give the tech a good tip to have the work order closed as no line of site. repeat one more time. done!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This link is to teh FCC regulations:

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/over-air-reception-devices-rule

No. They cannot deny you installing a satellite dish, either on a balcony or even the roof.

he's renting so the roof is easily out. They can also say no drilling holes in walls which is an obstacle but doesn't make it impossible.

Sorry but I can't stand exclusive to comcast or whoever being referenced and saying you don't have a choice. I make sure that you aren't paying a dime for it either.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> he's renting so the roof is easily out.


In this particular case, it is, as was mentioned in the original post -- but it's not always "easily out." I rent, and the landlord allowed me to put a dish on the roof (using a non-penetrating roof mount). My building allows it as a matter of policy, in order to keep dishes from proliferating on the balconies.


----------



## torcator (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks you guys for all the answers..

today a guy from directv come to check it...
the situations is this, I do have a balcony but since it's not the last floor he can't put the dish on any wall from the balcony because there is no direct view to the satellite..
what he can do but the association doesn't allow me is to put it outside the balcony, in the building wall. They say that for security issues this could not be done...
also they denied me a swell the roof.

So what the technical guy told me was that he will report that there was no line - no signal, therefore with this I hope that I will not have to pay for the cancelation fee..


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

torcator said:


> Thanks you guys for all the answers..
> 
> today a guy from directv come to check it...
> the situations is this, I do have a balcony but since it's not the last floor he can't put the dish on any wall from the balcony because there is no direct view to the satellite..
> ...


This is exactly correct. NLOS issues void any cancellation fee. Technicians typically don't/can't cancel the order, but can cancel the install due to NLOS. Call 800-531-5000 with your account number (billing ID) to cancel for NLOS (No Line of Sight).

**Use the K.I.S.S. principle and KEEP IT SIMPLE. Don't elaborate.

It will be cancelled and any amount prepaid will be refunded in 3-5 business days.

Best of luck.

-=K=-


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

In this particular case, it is, as was mentioned in the original post -- but it's not always "easily out." I rent, and the landlord allowed me to put a dish on the roof (using a non-penetrating roof mount). My building allows it as a matter of policy, in order to keep dishes from proliferating on the balconies.


oh very true. I just meant you can't fight it if they say no to the roof.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Doesn't nlos trigger the requirement for someone else to come out to confirm? 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

torcator said:


> So what the technical guy told me was that he will report that there was no line - no signal, therefore with this I hope that I will not have to pay for the cancelation fee..


be prepared for a second visit


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Doesn't nlos trigger the requirement for someone else to come out to confirm?
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


Yup


----------

